# Political Science/Economics or MPA Experience Anyone?



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Right now i'm a college student up at Weber State University working on a Political Science and Economics degree. Not sure what I want to do with this still but have realized after spending the summer in DC that international relations isn't what I want to do as I can't stand to be away from the west with its fishing, hunting, and all things outdoors. My question is if there's anyone out here that hopefully shares similar feelings for the west and the outdoors that has experience working with a political science degree or an MPA which is what i've been looking at as well and possibly working in local government in some little town. Any advice or experience for me? Thanks


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd be glad to help you out any way I can. I got my BA in Political Science as well. I then got an MA in Public Policy Analysis from BYU. We had the chance to do three tracks in that - Social Policy, Foreign Policy, or Natural Resource Policy. Like you, I'd rather stay in the west and do things that address our natural resources. You can have a very good career in natural resource policy work, either in agency, or as a consultant. The key is to learn to do environmental assessment/impact statements (NEPA) type work. Then you can spend your career doing natural resource related work. 

In my career, I've done city planning, resource planning, work in small town governments, economic development, and work as a NEPA consultant. Anyway, I'd be glad to buy you lunch sometime and just share different thoughts and offer up any advise that might be helpful. 

Most important is to be sure to get a graduate degree. That will be what will help you stay employed. No offense to anyone else that has one, but for getting a job, few degrees are more useless than a BA in Political Science. PM me and we'll set up a time when I can take you to lunch though.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like you may be going to law school now. I have same degrees and then went to law school. It's good work if you can get with the right firm


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Utah State, class of '87 with a BA in both Economics and Political Science. Graduate school plans got side tracked when my hound dogging career took off. I now own and operate my own construction company where I can take the best hunting, fishing, and hound dogging days off. You gotta follow your heart.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

1984 BA in International Relations. 
The Army didn't care what degree it's officers had, they just needed a degree. Outside the army, you can be an educated janitor or food service worker with it. 
If you are not planning a graduate degree, change your major.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've always had plans for graduate school of one genre or another, just trying to see what my options are out there and learn from the experiences of others. Law school though has never appealed to me much though for some reason.
Kevin D, I think yours is a cool story. I guess it shows not to get too set on one thing and shut out all other possibilities and options that arise. I've still got a couple of years, (4 semesters) of undergrad work to try different things, work on different abilities, learn as much as I can about as many different things as I can, and generally figure things out I guess.


----------

